# Помогите оценить баян



## sirga85 (24 Май 2012)

Помогите пожалуйста оценить баян и по-возможности расскажите его основные характеристики. Баян "weltmeister" с футляром.


----------



## MAN (24 Май 2012)

Древний, середины прошлого века немецкий ширпотреб. Трёхрядный кнопочный аккордеон. 52х100. Какие ещё характеристики нужны? Двухголосный, кусковой, естественно. Как он звучит Вам виднее (верней сказать слышнее). Правая настроена наверняка в розлив (если там вообще приходится говорить о настроенности, учитывая возраст), басы, как и полагается аккордеону, в особенности такого низкого класса, "чахотошные". Единственное, что его делает похожим на баян, это правая клавиатура. Насчёт цены не возьмусь ничего утверждать, но лично я за такой инструмент, будь он мне нужен, больше 500 руб. платить нипочём не стал бы.
Кстати, а почему Вы создали эту тему в разделе "Покупка, ремонт"? Вы нацеливаетесь купить себе этот музейный "Weltmeister" и отремонтировать его? Не советую. Если аккордеон Вам чем-то понравился, предложите хозяину отдать Вам его даром, ведь это гораздо лучше, чем просто выбросить на помойку. Пожадничает и не согласится - ищите другой вариант.


----------



## sirga85 (24 Май 2012)

Спасибо за консультацию. Дело в том, что я совсем в них не разбираюсь, а хочу купить для деда. так вот человек, который его продает - просит за него 12000 рублей. Он говорит, что это раритетный товар - и его цена значительно выше...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Май 2012)

MAN сказал все точно.Только вот 500 рублей -это все же многовато будет. А вот 120 - это в самый раз ! Вы за что ж своего деда так не любите ?


----------



## sirga85 (24 Май 2012)

я то деда люблю, но совсем не разбираюсь в данных музыкальных инструментах, собственно говоря поэтому и прошу меня проконсультировать.


----------



## zet10 (24 Май 2012)

sirga85 писал:


> так вот человек, который его продает - просит за него 12000 рублей. Он говорит, что это раритетный товар


этот "Раритетный" товар,будет прекрасным украшением помойки,наверное как и тот человек который его продает!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (25 Май 2012)

sirga85 писал:


> Дело в том, что я совсем в них не разбираюсь


Вам уже все сказали, что Вам пытаются толкнуть фуфло. Но хочу добавить: впредь, не занимайтесь покупкой баяна, если Вы с ним не знакомы, чтобы купить Вашему деду инструмент, обратитесь к zet10, он продавец баянов и в них разбирается и сможет Вам помочь подобрать инструмент.


----------



## MAN (25 Май 2012)

*sirga85*, прежде всего Вам нужно определиться с суммой, которую Вы сможете "потянуть", покупая дедушке в подарок баян, и, кроме того, максимально прояснить для себя его (деда) предпочтения. Баяны ведь бывают очень разные даже в одной ценовой категории. Вкусы и требования у баянистов-любителей тоже. Кого-то вполне устроит самый простой кусковой "тулячок" типа "тёрки", кто-то мечтает о цельнопланочном инструменте с "мягкой" мелодией и мощным, "жирным" басом, одному хочется поиграть на нашем многотембровом, пусть и кусковом, баяне с регистрами, а другому нравится "европейский" аккордеонный тембр "Вельтмайстеров" и "Роял Стандартов". Если бы Вы сами более-менее разбирались в инструментах и были способны оценивать их техническое состояние, можно было бы посоветовать Вам какие-то варианты и их самостоятельный поиск по объявлениям, а так остаётся лишь присоединиться к рекомендации *DiegoVaz3* и добавить, что *zet10* не только прекрасно разбирается в баянах (профессионал с Гнесинкой за плечами) и занимается их продажей, но и является по-настоящему добросовестным продавцом. Плохой товар по завышенной цене он Вам не предложит. Наоборот, у него цены всегда существенно ниже магазинных, а инструменты достойные.


----------



## bayanistka (26 Май 2012)

*MAN*,
--------- а другому нравится "европейский" аккордеонный тембр "Вельтмайстеров" и "Роял Стандартов"--------
MAN прав. О вкусах не спорят.

Если бы этот Вельт был по-моложе лет на 50, то может и стоило бы "унаследовать". А так грош цена ему -не связывайтесь. Вам правильно советуют.


----------

